# Powder kind of Dust



## vinny_wills (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi PT people,

I have a doubt as to why my pigeons powder dust from there body is become more is it because of the temperature or something else ?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

When your birds are happy with there home, they will be dusty.  Your birds are happy and healthy.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Healthy birds get dustier because their feathers are really working perfectly. You do know that some of their feather type create dust right (bloom)?


----------



## Csilla75 (Oct 11, 2008)

good to know! any "logical" explanation?
I noticed when my fantails were out "flying" last week that they were really dusty, thought they needed a bath.


----------

